# Move from OpenSolaris to FreeBSD



## gpatrick (Aug 2, 2009)

Currently I am using OpenSolaris because of their virtual networking and I am using VirtualBox because of my need to run FreeBSD.  My server is sluggish because of the number of VirtualBox instances I'm running.  If I was able to do everything through Solaris zones then everything would be fine.

However, I'm running pf on FreeBSD as well as a mail server.  Would it be possible to do this with FreeBSD jails which would eliminate the VirtualBox performance problem?

Setup:

Internet
router external is from ISP; internal is 10.12.100.1
pf--pf outside is 10.12.100; inside is 10.12.200
nginx  dns1/2 mail www
pf--pf outside is 10.12.200; inside is 10.12.0
dns1/2 dhcp 

Between the two pf firewalls is the dmz containing an nginx reverse proxy, mail server, two dns servers and web servers.  Behind the second firewalls, or internally, are two dns servers, a dhcp server, a file server, and another machine.

Could this be done completely on one machine with FreeBSD 7.2?


----------



## gpatrick (Aug 2, 2009)

I know vimage is being developed but not ready yet, so looking for what is doable with release 7.2.


----------

